# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  استفسار حول ماجستير الاسنان

## maha y f

لو سمحتم ارجو المساعدة باقرب وقت ممكن ..

انا طبيبة اسنان فلسطينية الجنسية .. 
ارغب باكمال دراستي والحصول على درجة الماجستير في طب الاسنان بالجامعات الاردنية ..

فهل يمكن ذلك ؟؟
وكم قيمة الرسوم لذلك ..؟؟
وماهي الجامعات التي تمنح ذلك ..؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا- اربد

البرامج:

http://www.fgs.just.edu.jo/fgs/avail...id=0&prog_id=0

http://www.just.edu.jo/admission/cou...id=0&prog_id=0


الرسوم

http://www.just.edu.jo/admission/gra...id=0&prog_id=0

----------


## زهره التوليب

الجامعه الاردنيه -عمان 

http://www.ju.edu.jo/faculties/Facul...ages/Home.aspx



البرامج
http://www.ju.edu.jo/faculties/Facul.../AllItems.aspx


الرسوم
http://www.ju.edu.jo/faculties/FacultyofGraduateStudies

----------


## زهره التوليب

مابعرف اذا في غير هالجامعتين

----------

